# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Νέα Μάκρη

## thanos_nm

Ενδιαφέρετε κανείς για ξεκινήσει κάτι σοβαρό επιτέλους στην περιοχή???

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Φίλε μου καλέ μου φίλε...

Δεν νομίζω οτι ήρθες και στο meeting Ανατολικής Αττικής τον Δεκέμβριο, ούτε εσύ ούτε κανένας άλλος από τις περιοχές εκεί. Οπότε μην περιμένεις και πολλά.
Επίσης στείλε κανέμα pm ή e-mail σε κανέναν από την περιοχή σου ή από τις γύρω περιοχές να ξεκινήσετε τίποτα.
Επίσης πάντα κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει πάντα την αρχή...γιατί να μην είσαι εσυ ο πρώτος?  ::  

Από εξοπλισμό πως πάς?

----------


## thanos_nm

Μάλλον σε CISCO θα στηθεί το όλο project. Όσο αφορά την συνάντηση δεν ήρθα γιατί είχα καιρό να επισκεφτώ το forum και έχασα επεισόδια.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Then begin....  ::

----------


## kalix

OPIOS ENDIAFERETE NA ERTHI SE EPAFI STO MAIL.

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ και κάποιοι φίλοι μου έχουμε σπίτια στην Ν. Μάκρη στο Λιβίση και αν κάποια στιγμή φτάσει το awmn μέχρι εκεί εγώ πολύ ευχαρίστως να συνεισφέρω στην περιοχή. Απλά προς το παρόν πέρα από το ότι είμαι αγγλία έχει προτεραιότητα ο κόμβος μου στην Αθήνα  ::

----------


## pkst

Δηλώνω και ενδιαφέρον να συμμετάσχω σε κάποια προσπάθεια για Νεα Μάκρη....

----------


## Torque

Καλημέρα.
Το εξοχικό μου βρίσκεται στο τέρμα της Ρούμελης,λίγο δίπλα από το σπίτι ενός κτηνίατρου (για όσους μένουν Μάκρη και τον γνωρίζουν).Σήμερα που θα πάω για μπανάκι θα ανεβάσω και το πιάτο μου στην ταράτσα.
Το επόμενο 3ήμερο του Αγ.Πνεύματος αν είμαι έξω από το στρατόπεδο θα στήσω μάλλον και το pc μου με ένα wrt54gs που έχω και περιμένει.
Φυσικά είμαι και εγώ εν αναμονή να φτάσει το δίκτυο στην Μάκρη.Αλλά ένα πρώτο μικρό δικτυάκι πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε μεταξύ μας σιγά σιγά.
Μόνο να ενημερώσω οτι 6/10 απολύομαι από την 112ΠΜ.Από εκεί και μετά θα μπορώ να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο.

----------


## Torque

Προσπάθησα και έκανα κάποια scans από την ταράτσα μου χτες το πρωί και συνέχεια έπιανα τα netgear_ap,netgear_kalix,netgear_ortho kai netgear_κάτι.
Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιος είναι αυτός ο netgear?
Thanos_nm που βρίσκεσαι?
Εδώ στην Μάκρη βλέπω δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με πολυκατοικίες όπως στην Αθήνα,αλλά έχουμε πρόβλημα με δέντρα.

----------


## dti

Από Εύβοια τί βλέπεις;

----------


## acoul

Στο πλαίσιο ανάπτυξης και επέκτασης του AWMN δικτύου, σκέφτομαι να στήσω μιά omni και ένα soekris/senao AP κατά τα τέλη Σεπτέμβρη σε σπίτι γνωστού.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Είναι πολύ κοντά ο καιρός που θα περάσει το σήμα και σε αυτές τις περιοχές (Ραφήνα, Νέα Μάκρη κλπ), αρκεί να βρεθεί και κάποιος ο οποίος με συνέπεια θα οργανώσει τις προσπάθειες σε αυτές τις περιοχές.

Εμείς (οι συνδεδεμένοι της Ανατολικής Αττικής) καταβάλουμε το 100% των προσπαθειών μας για να περάσει το σήμα εκεί και είμαστε ανοικτοί για δοκιμές με όσους εκδηλώνουν ενδιαφέρον.

Οι κεραίες του κόμβου μου έχουν οπτική επαφή με Καλλιτεχνούπολη και λίγο με Νέο Βουτζά. Υπάρχει έτοιμη υποδομή για τη δημιουργία ενός link ακόμα και σήμερα! 

Η εγκατάσταση access point στη περιοχή της Νέας Μάκρης πιστεύω πως θα βοηθήσει πολύ στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

Μπράβο *acoul* για την σκέψη σου αυτή και ευχόμαστε να ολοκληρωθεί με επιτυχία! Μπορείς επίσης αν θέλεις, να έρθεις σε μια από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις μας. Επίσης μπορείς να ξεφυλίσεις τις σελίδες του forum της Ανατολικής Αττικής, η διεύθυνση του οποίου είναι στην υπογραφή μου.

----------


## acoul

Μετά από ένα ωραίο καφέ στην παραλιακή - έπεσα πάνω και στον machine22, ένα scan 360 μοιρών είναι must, senao & panel 19dbi από σχετικά χαμηλή σκεπή - ναι έκανα τον γάτο και με κοιτάζαν κάτι γεροντάκια από απέναντι και φωνάζαν: "μην το κάνεις, η ζωή είναι ωραία !!"



> 1: * -66 NETGEAR_AP 00:09:5B:B9:08:00 infrastructure Channel:11
> 2: * -70 NETGEAR_buros 00:0F:B5:94:86:36 infrastructure Channel:11
> 3: * -77 NETGEAR_ortho 00:0F:B5:94:8B:29 infrastructure Channel:11
> 4: * -80 NETGEAR_kalix602 00:0F:B5:3E:38:56 infrastructure Channel:11
> 5: * -87 <no ssid> 00:0E:9B:68:E6:4A probe Channel:0

----------


## npap

Κι εγώ στη Νέα Μάκρη μένω και ενδιαφέρομαι να κάνουμε κάτι στην περιοχή. Μένω προς την Ανατολή, κάπου ανάμεσα στη Δράμας και στη Ρούμελης. Πρέπει να είμαι πάρα πολύ κοντά στον Torque.
Να κάνουμε κάτι πρώτα μεταξύ μας και κάποια στιγμή βλέπουμε πως θα ενωθούμε με το υπόλοιπο AWMN. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να βρεθεί κόμβος κάπου στο Βουτζά ή στη Ραφήνα προς το Κόκκινο Λιμανάκι που είναι ύψωμα.
Έχω συγκεντρώσει τον εξοπλισμό για μια κατευθυντική ζεύξη και μόλις βρω χρόνο θα κάνω κανένα scan από τη σκεπή.
Να κανονίσουμε ένα Νέα Μάκρη meeting να δούμε πως θα οργανωθούμε.

----------


## kalix

ΤΑ NETGEAR_???? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ. ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ.
ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗΣ-ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗΣ-ΔΡΑΜΑΣ-ΔΙΟΝΥΣΣΟΥ.ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΑΣ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ Η ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΣΗ.
ΤΗΛ 69*******

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ έβαλα στο wind το σημείο που είμαι στην Ν. Μάκρη, ρίχτε του και εσείς μια ματιά. (#6173)

----------


## tonilonger

ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΝΕΟΣ ΣΤΟ SITE ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΕΑ ΜΑΚΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΝΕΑ ΜΑΚΡΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ (ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟ). ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ INTERNET ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ link. ΚΑΘΩς ΣΤΗ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΕΡΤΑΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ.

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ?


ΦΙΛΙΚΑ 

ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

----------


## JB172

Καλώς ήρθες Στέφανε.

Ξεκίνα από εδώ: http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf
και http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart

Αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς μόνο και μόνο για το internet, θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις μία dsl.
Αν θέλεις να πειραματιστείς και να μάθεις καθώς και να προσφέρεις και εσύ στο δίκτυο,
επικοινώνησε με τους κοντινούς σου κόμβους, στέλνοντάς τους μύνημα μέσω του http://wind.awmn.net

Και μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία. Είναι σα να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ.

----------


## vassilis3

το πάσχα θα κατέβω για τον παραδοσιακό οβελία
δες το παρακάτω λίνκ και πες μου αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8666
επίσης βάλε το στίγμα του στο wind για να δούμε που είσαι

----------


## Papatrexas

Χαιρετώ και εγώ,

στην περιοχή υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι, (electronick, efraim, mobius, etc) μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ  ::  papatrexas,
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7442
φαντάζομαι πρέπει να έχεις και οπτική προς Zaxduke, Netsailor, Dimis7?

Το Σαββατοκύριακο θα είμαι στη Μάκρη, μπορούμε να πούμε και από κοντά για καφεδάκι κάπου παραλιακά.

Ξεκίνα με την Wind όπως είπε και ο Vasilis και βάλε το στίγμα σου, είναι βασικό,
και τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκουμε.

Αποστέλλω PM, για περεταίρω.

Την Κυριακή έχουν και Συνάντηση τα παιδιά από το EastAttica στο Γιαλλού στα Σπάτα στις 15.00.
Γενικά όσοι από Ανατολική Αττική θα είναι εκεί.
http://eastattica.dyndns.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=761

----------


## vassilis3

το άλλο ΣΚ και του ΠΣΚΔ του πάσχα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι κάτω.
Θα έχω εξοπλισμό για 2 link, δεν ξέρω τι και αν μπορεί να βγεί κάτι απο αυτο.Ειδωμέν.
Καλό θα ήταν να έχω τηλεφωνα τον ενδιαφερομένων για συνενοηση οποιος είναι ας στείλει pm, Γιάννη το έχω το τηλέφωνό σου εκτός αν το αλλαξες

----------


## tritsako

Στέφανε καλώς ήρθες,

εγώ ψάχνω για ένα BB για client access , σε ένα πρώτο που έκανα δεν έπιασα κανέναν (περιοχή Ερυθρού).
Αν προχωρήσεις σε ΒΒ, επέτρεψέ μου να είμαι ο πρώτος σου client.

Κάπου μέσα στο Πάσχα θα κατέβω και εγώ. Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε μία συνάντηση.

tritsako & tritsako2

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! εγώ είμαι στο τύμβο Μαραθώνα, αλλά κοντά στην Μαραθώνος, ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ, αλλά θα ασχοληθώ προς το Καλοκαίρι, δεν έχω κόμβο εκεί , δεν είμαι καν client ακόμα, αλλά ελπίζω να γίνω. Eίμαι ο Nikis (12681) στο wind.  ::  άντε για να ξυπνάνε λίγο και οι περιοχές μας στην Ανατολική Αττική!  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει σε μια βόλτα μου προς το κωπηλατοδρόμιο του Σχινιά πως υπάρχει κόμβος του AWMN
στο Συνεταιρισμό Δικαστικών Υπαλλήλων Σχινιά - Τρικόρυνθος. Μπράβο!

----------


## Nikiforos

Παλιά είχε και omni αλλά την έβγαλε, και όταν είχε που είχα κάνει scan δεν τον είχα πιάσει και σύμφωνα με το wind δεν έχω και οπτική επαφή. Αν δεις στην παραλία του Τύμβου έχουμε τον Netsailor2 αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα scan να δω αν τον πιάνω, γιατί έβαλε μετά την omni.

----------


## paneios

Απλά στην Νέα Μάκρη δηλώνω και εγώ το παρόν, ώς έτοιμος για κόμβο.

paneios_2 (#14110)

Όποιος θέλει ας επικοινωνήσει για link. Αντιλαμβάνομαι βέβαια ότι το πάσχα είναι μια καλή περίοδο για δοκιμές οπότε ας κανονίσουμε κάποιο ραντεβού οι της Νέας Μάκρης την Μεγάλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## vassilis3

> Απλά στην Νέα Μάκρη δηλώνω και εγώ το παρόν, ώς έτοιμος για κόμβο.
> 
> paneios_2 (#14110)
> 
> Όποιος θέλει ας επικοινωνήσει για link. Αντιλαμβάνομαι βέβαια ότι το πάσχα είναι μια καλή περίοδο για δοκιμές οπότε ας κανονίσουμε κάποιο ραντεβού οι της Νέας Μάκρης την Μεγάλη εβδομάδα.


ΠΣΚΔ του πάσχα 27/4 αλλά και το προηγούμενο 20/4 κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι κάτω.
Θα έχω εξοπλισμό για 2 link, δεν ξέρω τι και αν μπορεί να βγεί κάτι απο αυτο.Ειδωμέν.
Καλό θα ήταν να έχω τηλεφωνα τον ενδιαφερομένων για συνενοηση οποιος είναι ας στείλει pm.

----------


## netsailor

Επιτέλους κινητικότητα στην περιοχή! 

Αν χρειαστεί έχω τη δυνατότητα να βοηθήσω άμεσα με ένα ακόμα link προς τη Νέα Μάκρη αρκεί να μην καταλήξει να εξυπηρετεί ένα μόνο κόμβο. Κανονίστε τα μεταξύ σας και πείτε μου προς τα που να γυρίσω την κεραία.

Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να βγεί και μια εναλλακτική σύνδεση προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο πέρα από αυτήν που μας προσφέρει ο dimis7.

----------


## vassilis3

> Επιτέλους κινητικότητα στην περιοχή! 
> 
> Αν χρειαστεί έχω τη δυνατότητα να βοηθήσω άμεσα με ένα ακόμα link προς τη Νέα Μάκρη αρκεί να μην καταλήξει να εξυπηρετεί ένα μόνο κόμβο. Κανονίστε τα μεταξύ σας και πείτε μου προς τα που να γυρίσω την κεραία.
> 
> Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να βγεί και μια εναλλακτική σύνδεση προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο πέρα από αυτήν που μας προσφέρει ο dimis7.



Μαλλον πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να βγούμε προς ευβοια μεριά

----------


## netsailor

> Μαλλον πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να βγούμε προς ευβοια μεριά


Μάλλον απίθανο αυτή τη στιγμή γιατί οι περιοχές της Ευβοιας με τις οποίες έχουμε οπτική είναι ασύνδετες. 

Πιό ρεαλιστικό σενάριο θα ήταν ένα λινκ Δικαστικά Σχινιά-Πάρνηθα (πχ 12510-6041) ή μιά διαδρομή στην οποία θα συμμετείχε ο Kasparov που από φωτογραφίες που έχω δει παλιότερα, έχει απίστευτη θέα.

----------


## PIT

Mπορειτε να βαλετε τα στιγματα και στο wind τις Ευβοιας. Μηπως υπαρχει οπτικη με ypsarras (#196) και ypsevia (#194) ??

----------


## netsailor

Καταχώρησα τον κόμβο netsailor2 και στο wind της Ευβοιας (#234). Λόγω φυσικών εμποδίων (Σχινιάς) βλέπω από Στύρα (οχι τα παραλιακά Νέα Στύρα) και νοτιότερα, οπότε από μένα σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα.

Ισως θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποια σύνδεση από τα Δικαστικά αλλά είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί κόμβος στο κατάλληλο σημείο που θα βλέπει και προς τις 2 μεριές, λόγω της διαμόρφωσης του εδάφους. 

Μέχρι τώρα από την περιοχή των Δικαστικών δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει καμμία πρόθεση για σύνδεση, πέρα από κάποιες καταχωρήσεις στο wind.

----------


## efraim

netsailor:
> Καταχώρησα τον κόμβο netsailor2 και στο wind της Ευβοιας (#234).

Ομοίως για τον κόμβο efraim http://www.efraim.awmn. Στο EWN έχει αριθμό κόμβου #236.

PIT:
> Μηπως υπαρχει οπτικη με ypsarras (#196) και ypsevia (#194) ??
Δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με ypsarras ή ypsevia.

Υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με τον (μελλοντικό  ::  κόμβο fortest (#183).

----------


## papaki63

Παντως για Ευβοια και προς Στειρα ή Μαρμαρι (τα ψηλα μερη) ειμαι παντα ετοιμος ...
Επισης τα ξημερωματα βλεπω απεναντι (Ευβοια) αρκετα φωτα(κατοικημενες περιοχες) και λιγο πιο βορεια απο το Μαρμαρι ... δεν ξερω ποιες ... οπως και να ειναι ... κομβος papaki63 (#186) στο ewn.awmn

----------


## RpMz

Επείσης απο Κερατέα

ewn #17

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

εγώ θα κάνει ένα δεύτερο scan και ενημερώσω.  ::  

Ευχαριστώ.
tritsako2

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! βλέπω μαζεύτηκε κόσμος!!! θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ για scan στα 2,4ghz τώρα που θα κατέβω κάτω και να κανονίσουμε με όποιον θέλει και για κανά wifi καφεδάκι ε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Σε 2-3 ωρίστες θα είμαι Ν.Μάκρη για ΣΚ
Δεν ξέρω αν και τι θα προλάβω να κάνω

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ εννοούσα μερικές μέρες για το Πάσχα, το ΣαββατοΚύριακο κατεβαίνω μισή μέρα, πχ αύριο το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι και έχω να ασχοληθώ με το αμάξι και δεν προλαβαίνω κάτι άλλο δυστυχώς.

----------


## vassilis3

μην νομίζει και εγω δεν προλαβα να κάνω τίποτα απολύτως
Βρήκα το σπίτι ενα μπάχαλο ήρθε και κόσμος οποτε αναβαλετε για το ΠΠΣΚ του Πάσχα
Για οτιδήποτε νεότερο θα ενημερώσω

----------


## tritsako

Καλησπέρα,

ανεφ απροοπτου, κατεβαίνω την M. Παρασκευή για δεύτερο scan και θα ενημερώσω.  ::  

tritsako2

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, εσύ σε ποια περιοχή είσαι? εγώ θα κατέβω Μεγάλο Σάββατο και φεύγω Δευτέρα πρωί γιατί έχω δουλειές και δεν θα προλάβω να κάνω τίποτα δυστυχώς.

----------


## vassilis3

όπως και προανέφερα ΠΠΣΚ θα είμαι εκεί. Προτεραιότητα βέβαια έχουν οι δουλείες του σπιτιού και τα ψώνια.
Αντε να δούμε τι θα προλάβουμε

----------


## tritsako

Nikofore καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά,


Έγω είμαι στην περίοχη του πρ. Ερυθρού Σταυρού και το δεύτερο scan δεν έδειξε πολλά θα ενημερώσω σε λίγες μέρες για λεπτομέρειες.  ::  


Ευχαριστώ.
tritsako – tritsako2

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, Χρόνια ΠΟλλά! εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω τίποτα, έπιασε και βροχή αυτές τις μέρες! να ξεμπερδέψω κάτι δουλειές που έχω με το αμάξι να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε! το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι εγώ για να δω στα σιγουρα αν πιάνω τον netsailor2 πχ χρειάζομαι ιστό μιά σωλήνα 6 μέτρα και αν δεν πιάνω τίποτα θα πάει χαμένη μετά! και είναι ακριβές αυτές γιατί πρεπει να πάρω μιά γαλβανιζέ 1 1/2" πράσινη (βαρέως τύπου) αυτές που βάζουμε στο φυσικό αέριο. Το σπιτι είναι μονοκατοικία με κεραμίδια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αλλιώς να πιάσω τίποτα. Στο Νέο Βουτζά στα σπίτια ψηλά στο βουνό που τα βλέπω παιζει εκεί κανένας κόμβος? σε παλιότερα σκαν δεν έπιασα τίποτα πάντως!  ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

Nikifore καλημέρα ,


Δεν γνωρίζω αν παίζει κάτι εκεί αλλά μπορείς να το δεις και από το wind.

tritsako - tritsako2

----------


## vassilis3

επανηλημένα scan δεν καρποφορησαν
ο μοναδικός δικός μας που έπιασα ήταν ο elecronick 6278 αλλά μάλλον απο ανάκλαση μιας και δεν μπορεσα να κεντραρο πάνω του.
Εστεισα έναν μικρό ιστο με μία ομνι και μία στελλα να δειχνει προς "Ανατολή" (δυτικά μου).
Θα αφήσω ένα wrap με ΡΟΕ και μάλλον θα το αφήσω να τρέχει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτά για να σε πιάσει κάποιος? αν μπορούσες να ανέβαζες και καμιά φώτο θα ήτανε καλύτερα.

----------


## vassilis3

@Nikiforos δεν σε καταλαβαινω? τι εννοεις φωτο?! Δοκιμασες να πας στο wind ? Eκει εχω κάποιες φωτο, αυτο εννοεις?
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8666

Σήμερα τρέχουν τα 2ifs 
μια Omni & μια Stella στις 
συχνότητες 2422 και 2442 (Ch3 & Ch7)
SSID awmn8666-vassilis4

----------


## vassilis3

Αυτά ειναι και τα αποτελέσματα του σκαν:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα! εγώ είμαι αυτός εδώ http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12681 φωτος δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα, αλλά και να έβαζα είναι άκρως απογοητευτικές! εννοούσα να βάλει φώτο του ιστού που έφτιαξες να δω πόσο ψηλά είναι κτλ. Εγώ αν δεν σηκώσω 6μετρο ιστό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάσω τίποτα και πάλι δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει κάτι! Το σπίτι σου είναι μονοκατοικία με κεραμοσκεπή ? ήθελα να δω πως στερέωσες τον ιστό σου γιαυτό σε ρωτάω.  ::  Επίσης να πω ότι αν βάλω πιάτο σε 6μετρο ιστό με τέτοιους αέριδες που πιάνει εκεί πέρα το βλέπω να γίνεται φρίσπυ! πρέπει να βάλω ή panel κεραία ή κάποια grid. Επίσης έχω έτοιμο ένα κουτάκι που είχα φτιάξει για client στην Αθήνα με ένα Ovislink 5460AP που δουλεύει με χειροποίητο POE. Εδώ έχω μερικές φώτος από τότε http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... osGT/AWMN/ O laptop και η yagi είναι για scannarisma στα 2.4ghz.

----------


## vassilis3

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους
Μην απογοητευεσαι μιας και απο μένα μεριά είμαι στην ίδια περίπου κατάσταση με σένα
δηλ. μονοκατοικία με ελενιτ και μεγαλα δεντρα γύρω μου, αυτό που ίσως σωσει λίγο την κατάσταση είναι κάποια περάσματα που έχω προς ανατολή μεριά και μια τρύπα προς εύβοια.
Όσο για την στίριξει του ιστου? υπήρχε ένας ιστός τοποθετημένος 1 1/2 ιντσες τοποθετημένος για την αιώρηση των καλωδίων της ΔΕΗ. Ο ιστός περισευει περίπου ένα μέτρο πάνω απο την στέγη όπου βίδωσας μια μικρή 1,5 μέτρα ελαφριού τύπου σωληνίτσα και έβαλα την όμνι και τη στέλλα. Ταυτόχρονα την στεέωσα και με αντιρίδες σε 2 βίδες των ελενιτ (εύχομαι να αντέξει)
Όσο για τον 6μετρο ιστό νικιφόρε και βέβαια μπορείς να βάλεις άρκεί να μπορείς να τον στηρίξης, αν όχι ξέχνατο, στην Αθήνα όλοι οι ιστοί περιλαμβάνουν πιάτα και όχι μονο ένα π.χ ο δικός μου έχει 6 πιάτα (επισυνάπτω φωτο)
Όπως και να έχει αν θες να δεις από κοντά την κατασκευή της Ν.Μάκρης είμαι ακόμα Μάκρη
Καλημέρα και πάλι και καλό μήνα
edit επισυνάπτω και φώτο ιστου μάκρης που τώρα βρήκα τρόπο να βγάλω και να τις μεταφέρω στο laptop

----------


## tritsako

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα και από εμένα.

εγώ πάντως στο τελευταίο scan έπιασα σε 360o όλα κι όλα 4 SSID. Μέσα σε αυτούς είναι και 6278 με τον οποίο έχω και το καλύτερο σήμα και θα συνδεθώ μαζί του.  ::   ::  
Σε λίγο καιρό θα στείλω και εγώ φοτο.

tritsako - tritsako2

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! πολύ καλή δουλειά και στις 2 περιπτώσεις! εγώ βρήκα κάτι φώτος από την στέγη μου στο εξοχικό θα τις ανεβάσω στο wind σε λίγο. Μόλις τελειώσω με το αμάξι γιατί έχω αλλαγή κινητήρα κτλ θα μιλήσουμε να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε όταν κατέβω κάποιο ΣαββατοΚύριακο στο εξοχικό να τα πούμε από κοντά.  ::   ::  Μόλις έβαλα φωτος που είναι από την στέγη μου, βέβαια με 6μετρο ιστό προφανώς δεν θα έχουν καμιά σχέση! http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12681

----------


## vassilis3

Απλά προς ενημέρωση 
Αυτό το ΣΚ φεύγω για Αθήνα με αγνωστη επιστροφή.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς και εγώ έχω τρεχάματα δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχοληθώ, πάντως θέλω μέχρι το αργότερο τον Αύγουστο που θα έχω άδεια να καταφέρω να μπω στο δίκτυο από το εξοχικό γιατί δεν την παλεύω εκεί πέρα καθόλου αλλιώς!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Επέστρεψα
Όπως προανέφερα άφησα 2 ifs να τρέχουν
SSID awmn8666-vassilis4
αν τα ακούσει κανένας να ενημερώσει

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραία, θα προσπαθήσω το συντομότερο δυνατόν να πάω και εγώ για ένα σκανάρισμα, αυτό το ΣαββατοΚύριακο δεν προλαβαίνω να δω το επόμενο, αλλά αν δεν βρω μιά ψηλή σωλήνα δεν βλέπω προκοπή, θα δω τι θα κάνω και θα ενημερώσω αν πιάσω κάτι! αν πιάσω να ετοιμαστείτε για γλέντια!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

Γεια σε όλους,

παρ'όλα τα προβλήματα με το σήμα, οι προσπάθειες συνεχίζονται και νομίζο ότι στο τέλος θα έχω ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, είχαμε κανά νέο? εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχω προλάβει να ασχοληθώ στο εξοχικό, πάω μόνο Κυριακή μέχρι το μεσημέρι και έχω άλλες δουλειές να κάνω.  ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Σήμερα κατέβηκα Μάκρη
Τα ifs εκπέμπαν και εκπέμπουν κανονικά και από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν βρέθηκε κανείς για λινκ
Σε ένα πρόχειρο σκαν με στημένα ομνι και στελλα έπιασα με -98 τον 6278 και θα δοκιμάσω να κεντράρω αύριο πάνω του (πρίν μια τον έπιανα μία οχι)
επίσης θα κάνω και μια περιστροφή της στέλλα να δω μήπως φύτρωσε κανένας και δεν το πείραμε χαμπάρι 
Επι τη ευκαιρία θα αλλάξω Pig tails kai βαρελάκια μιας και με έχουν υποψιάσει λίγο

----------


## vassilis3

Τελικά αλλαξα τα Pig tails αλλά καμία διαφορά
Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο scan και έπιασα electronick με -93 μάλλον απο ανάκλαση
και mobius με -95 όλα μάλλον απο ανακλάσεις, το σήμα έπεζα συνεχώς και δεν μπορεσα να στοχευσω σε κανέναν
Ετσι τα πέταξα όλα μέσα στο κουτί (όχι τπολυτέλειες) και έφυγα. 
Όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω τα άφησα να τρέχουν σαν awmn8666-vassilis4 αν ακουσει κανείς κατι ενημερώστε
@frenzy κάνε ξανά κανένα scan ίσως είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα τώρα

----------


## tritsako

Vassilis3 καλημέρα,


Έκανα ένα νέο scan την Κυριακή αλλά δεν σε είδα.

----------


## vassilis3

> Vassilis3 καλημέρα,
> 
> 
> Έκανα ένα νέο scan την Κυριακή αλλά δεν σε είδα.


προφανώς δεν βλεπόμαστε  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα! θέλω και εγώ να ασχοληθώ, αλλά πρέπει να περιμένω να πάρω άδεια μέσα στον Αύγουστο δλδ, γιατί εγώ δουλεύω Σάββατα και δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω να αγοράσω μια σωλήνα 6μετρη να στήσω ιστό να δούμε τι γίνεται! Απλά από την ταράτσα μου να κάνω σκαν μάλλον θα είναι ανούσιο, δεν πιστεύω να πιάσω κανέναν. Εν αναμονή λοιπόν και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω! δεν ξέρω ακριβώς ημερομηνία γιατί θα πάω διακοπές και σε νησί. Τα λέμε! καλές προσπάθειες σε όλους. ::

----------


## vassilis3

Παίζει να κατέβω σήμερα για ΣΚ 
Θα κάνω κ ένα scan μπας και πιάσω κανένα καινούργιο

αντε να δούμε

Υπενθυμιζω οτι τα 2 ifs μου είναι up & running

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα! εγώ ήμουνα Μαραθώνα από χτες απόγευμα μέχρι σήμερα και μίλησα με τον 7bpm-2, έκανα scan και ενώ ήμαστε ΠΟΛΥ κοντά δεν έπιασα ούτε αυτόν, ούτε κανέναν άλλον, όμως το scan έγινε από τα κεραμίδια μου και το σπίτι μου είναι μονοκατοικία όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτος στο wind μου. Στις 20 και μετά Αυγούστου που θα έχω άδεια και θα είμαι Μαραθώνα θα μπει ιστός 6μετρα και θα ξαναγίνει scan, τα 4 μέτρα θα είναι πάνω από την κεραμοσκεπή και θα ξεπεράσω τις ελιές που εμποδίζουν την οπτική μου με τον 7bpm-2, πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω! Αν τύχει να είμαστε στις περιοχές Μαραθώνα-Νέα Μάκρη και τα περίγυρα πολλά άτομα, μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κανά καφεδάκι να τα πούμε όλοι από κοντά!  ::   ::   ::   ::  Ξέχασα να πω στον Μαραθώνα το όνομα κόμβου είναι Nikis #12681.  ::

----------


## vassilis3

> καλησπέρα! εγώ ήμουνα Μαραθώνα από χτες απόγευμα μέχρι σήμερα και μίλησα με τον 7bpm-2, έκανα scan και ενώ ήμαστε ΠΟΛΥ κοντά δεν έπιασα ούτε αυτόν, ούτε κανέναν άλλον, όμως το scan έγινε από τα κεραμίδια μου και το σπίτι μου είναι μονοκατοικία όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτος στο wind μου. Στις 20 και μετά Αυγούστου που θα έχω άδεια και θα είμαι Μαραθώνα θα μπει ιστός 6μετρα και θα ξαναγίνει scan, τα 4 μέτρα θα είναι πάνω από την κεραμοσκεπή και θα ξεπεράσω τις ελιές που εμποδίζουν την οπτική μου με τον 7bpm-2, πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω! Αν τύχει να είμαστε στις περιοχές Μαραθώνα-Νέα Μάκρη και τα περίγυρα πολλά άτομα, μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κανά καφεδάκι να τα πούμε όλοι από κοντά!     Ξέχασα να πω στον Μαραθώνα το όνομα κόμβου είναι Nikis #12681.


Για άγνωστο λόγο το ΜΚΤ είχε κολήσει οπότε τα 2 ifs ήταν down
Τώρα παίζουν δεν ξέρω έως πότε γιατί δεν είμαι σε θέση να τα παρακολουθήσω

----------


## 7bpm

Καλησπέρα,

Λογικά μέσα στη εβδομάδα θα έχω τελειώσει και εγώ με την εγκατάσταση δυο 3μετρων ιστών στην κεραμοσκεπή του εξοχικού μου στο στον Τύμβο Μαραθώνα (7bpm-2, #14836), όπου έχω ήδη βάλει ένα ΑΡ με SSID awmn-14836-AP για φάρο αλλά και για όποιον θελήσει να συνδεθεί μαζί μου σε 802.11b.

Δύστυχος έχω ένα πρόβλημα με μια συστοιχία από κυπαρίσσια που μου κρύβουν την θεά προς Νέα Μάκρη, αλλά βλέπω προς Ανατολή - Νέο Βουτζά και έχω ήδη δρομολόγηση το πρώτο bb link με τον Efraim. Όπως επίσης βλέπω τα ΑΡ του Netsailor-2 αλλά και του Mobious-2 . Λογικά εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα κάνουμε ένα bb link με τον Netsailor.

Επίσης μιλούσα με τον KilLLeR σήμερα (συνδιαχειριστή του KaspaRoV) και κανονίσαμε συνάντηση στο κόμβο του KaspaRoV, μέσα στην εβδομάδα, για να δούμε εάν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε και από εκεί κάτι. Εάν καταφέρναμε να ανοίγαμε link από εκεί προς Σπάτα θα ήταν κάτι που θα βοηθούσε αρκετά την περιοχή μας δίνοντας έτσι μια δεύτερη διαδρομή προς Αθήνα.

Για να δουμε…  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά Σταύρο και για σένα και για μένα και για τους άλλους φυσικά να δούμε δίκτυο όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι στις περιοχές μας εκεί πέρα, είτε clients, είτε κομβοι, εγώ αναμένω την άδεια (θα είμαι Μαραθώνα μετά τις 20 Αυγούστου) για να μην πεδεύομαι τσάμπα τώρα και κάνω τον ταρζαν με laptop και yagi στο χέρι, για να στήσω έναν 6μετρο ιστό που τουλάχιστον τα 4 μέτρα θα είναι πάνω από το ψηλότερο σημείο της κεραμοσκεπής μου. Πιστεύω τουλάχιστον την omni του 7bpm-2 θα πρέπει να την πιάνω, μιάς και είμαστε πολύ κοντά. Σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτος με τον εξοπλισμό που έχω για scannarisma, καθώς και τα προγράμματα που δουλεύω (τα scan είναι από την Αθήνα), μην ψαρώνετε!
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... fiscan.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... -NTYPE.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... wmnTEI.png
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... igtail.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... canner.png
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... slink1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... ratsa1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... utiAP1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... iAP2-1.jpg

Δεν έβαλα τις φωτος εδώ μέσα, γιατί λόγω ανάλυσης δεν με άφηνε να τις σηκώσω. Αν θέλετε να τις δείτε στο album που έχω και φωτος από τον κόμβο μου στην Αθήνα το link είναι αυτό : http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... osGT/AWMN/

Το μηχανάκι αυτό, καθως και το κουτάκι θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στο εξοχικό αν συνδεθώ ως πελάτης, και επίσης δουλεύει και με χειροποίητο POE.
Τα scan γίνονται με Acer laptop με usbstick 4gb με debian lenny (testing) και κεραία yagi 13db, ή με το ovislink 5460 AP. Προτιμώ τον laptop με κάρτα atheros και δουλεύω με kismet, swscanner, ή εντολές κονσόλας. Αυτά για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για φορητά scans.  ::   ::

----------


## 7bpm

Πολύ ωραίες οι μόντες σου Νικηφόρε.

----------


## Nikiforos

έτσι έτσι μου αρέσουνε οι μόντες εμένα!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χτες και σήμερα έγιναν δοκιμές από το εξοχικό μου για σύνδεση - πελάτη με τον κόμβο 7bpm-2. Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι έχουμε οπτική όπως θα δείτε και στην φωτο με γυμνό μάτι, αλλά από ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο του χωραφιού μου, γιατί οπουδήποτε αλλού μας κόβουν ελιές. Ετσι για να μην βάλω έναν ιστό ξεκάρφωτο μέσα στο αμπέλι να βαράει τον ρόλο σκιάχτρου, είχα κάτι σωλήνες γαλβανιζέ 1 1/2" και έφτιαξα έναν ιστό 6.70m ξεπερνώντας τα εμπόδια και μάλιστα συνδεότανε! έτσι τώρα αναμένεται να πάρω κεραία , να φτιάξω και ένα καλώδιο με Ntype και την Κυριακή συνδέται σταθερά! θα μπούνε και αντιρίδες (3) των 4mm. Για κεραία τι μου προτίνεται? πιατο 60cm? grid? ή panel ?

----------


## senius

Αντε και σε δορυφορικό πιάτο για την σεληνη.!
 ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Senius εσυ λες για πιάτο ε? εγώ σκεφτόμουνα για ένα 60αρι αλουμινίου πάντα gilbertini και έχω καβάτζα και ένα feeder 2,4ghz. 'Eλεγα για grid ή panel αλλά μπορεί αργότερα να το γυρίσω σε κόμβο και να πάει χαμένη η κεραία, αλλά και σε τιμή είναι πολύ ακριβότερες και λιγότερο καλές σε επιδόσεις από ένα πιάτο με feeder.

----------


## 7bpm

Εάν έχεις βλέψεις να αφήσεις τον 7μετρο και το χειμώνα εδώ πέρα, καλύτερα να πάρεις μια Grid για σιγουριά.

----------


## Nikiforos

για grid σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αρχικά, αλλά δεν ξέρω μου αρέσουν περισσότερο τα πιάτα  ::  αυτή καλή είναι ? http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403509 δεδομένου ότι είμαστε πολύ κοντά δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι πολλά db, μην ξεχνάμε δυστυχώς το ovislink 5460AP που έχω, στο Level 6 που είναι η μικρότερη σε ισχύ επιλογή που έχει, είναι 8db και δεν υπάρχει επιλογή να κατεβαίνει χαμηλότερα και 0 φυσικά, όπως θα θέλαμε. Επειδή ο αέρας στον Μαραθώνα είναι ΠΟΛΥ δυνατός ειδικά τον Χειμώνα και ο ιστός είναι 6.70 δλδ έχω συνδέσει 2 κομμάτια σωλήνες μεταξύ τους αν και θα μπουν αντιρίδες 4mm, θα έλεγα ότι το φοβάμαι το πιάτο ακόμα και αν είναι 60αρι. Μπορεί ο ιστός να μην πάθει κάτι αλλά μπορεί να γυρνάει το πιάτο και θα έχω δουλειές μετά. Και απ´όσο έχω δει στην γύρω περιοχή πχ Νέα Μάκρη όσους clients είδα έχουν grid κεραίες. Επίσης μια grid κεραία είναι ποιό διακριτική από ένα πιάτο στημένο σε τέτοιο ύψος.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Δεν έχω καθόλου εμπειρία από Grid, αλλά καλή μου φαίνετε. 

Όπως είπες και εσύ είμαστε πολύ κοντά οπότε τα 16db της είναι αρκετά. 

Πάντως σε σχεδόν 7αρη ιστό μην το διανοηθείς για πιάτο τον χειμώνα. Ακόμα και εάν είναι 60αρι.

----------


## Nikiforos

O ιστός μπορεί να είναι 6.70 αλλά αν τον σηκώσω τέρμα πάνω όσο υπολόγιζα, γιατί αν πιάσει καλό σήμα θα τον αφήσω ποιό χαμηλά, το χηλότερο που θα πάει θα είναι 4.70m πάνω από το ψηλότερο σημείο της κεραμοσκεπής μου. Δεν θα είναι όλος στον αέρα δλδ. Επίσης το επόμενο weekend θα γίνει περιμετρικό scan για να δουμε αν πιάνω κανέναν στην περιοχή της Νέας Μάκρης (Ανατολή) έτσι από περιέργεια και μόνο ή ακόμα και το ΑP του Netsailor2. Τελικά πήρα το παρακάτω πιατάκι το συναρμολόγησα, του έβαλα και το feeder yagi που είχα. Αύριο θα κατασκευαστεί καλώδιο UTP με POE και καλώδιο LMR400 3m Νype Male - Ntype Female.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ανακοινώνω τα ευχάριστα! σήμερα μόλις συνδέθηκα ως πελάτης στον 7bpm-2 τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πολύ σημαντική βοήθεια! στο wind έβαλα και μερικές φωτος.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12681
Δυστυχώς παρόλο που έκανα scan στα 2,4ghz με πιάτο 60cm και feeder yagi 9db και το ovislink δεν έπιασα κανένα άλλο AP εκτός αυτό που συνδέθηκα, υπάρχουν ψηλά δέντρα που με κόβουν και από netsailor2 καθώς και προς Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης.

----------


## vassilis3

ήρθα και εγώ και αυριο θα δοκιμάσω σκαν και ενημερώνω

----------


## vassilis3

εν τέλει ο μοναδικός που έπιασα μέσα σε καμιά 10αριά ασχετα σήματα είναι ο 
awmn6278 με σήμα από -95 έως -100

----------


## 7bpm

Που ακριβός βρίσκεσαι; 

Έχεις κάνει καταχώριση στο WiND;

----------


## vassilis3

> Που ακριβός βρίσκεσαι; 
> 
> Έχεις κάνει καταχώριση στο WiND;


Εδώ και καιρό
vassilis4
node id 8666
100 μετρα πίσω απο την εκκλησιά

----------


## vassilis3

Την κυριακή θα επιστρέψω οπότε πριν φύγω θα κάνω ένα τελευταιο σκαν σε Β

----------


## alexandertm8

Κοίτα, αν είσαι πίσω από το καμπαναριό και αριστερά, όπως κοιτάω από Ανατολή, τότε σε βλέπω καμπάνα. Αν είσαι όμως απο πίσω τότε δεν νομίζω να βλέπεις κάποιον απο Ανατολή. 
Λογικά είσαι ευθεία κάτω από διασταύρωση Διονύσου-Μαραθώνος, πάνω στη αριστερή στροφή. Αυτό μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω οι φωτογραφίες σου τουλάχιστον, αν είναι έτσι έχουμε οπτική επαφή, όμως δεν υπάρχει ακόμα χώρος για 3η κατευθυντηκή κεραία στον ιστό μου.
Δες και στο wind #6492, είναι από την βεράντα η φωτογραφία, όχι από τον ιστό ο οποίος είναι στα +4 μέτρα.

----------


## 7bpm

> Εδώ και καιρό
> vassilis4
> node id 8666
> 100 μετρα πίσω απο την εκκλησιά


Με είχε φέρει ο Frenzy βόλτα από το εξοχικό σου!

Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι. 

Για δείτε μπας και γίνει κάτι με τον Alexander.

----------


## vassilis3

εστειλα pm στον alexander με τηλεφωνο για να συνενοηθούμε καλύτερα
είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι βλεπόμαστε όπως βλέπω και από την ανατολική φωτογραφία (είμαι αριστερά απο το καμπαναριό,(όπως βλέπεις) δίπλα στο κυπαρίσι που ξεπροβάλλει)

----------


## vassilis3

Είναι φανερό οτι το εν λόγο τοπικ δραστηριοποιείται το πάσχα και το καλοκαίρι.
Εντελώς ενημερωτηκά σήμερα κατεβαίνω Ν.Μάκρη κ θα καθίσω καμιά βδομαδούλα.
Θυμίζω ότι υπάρχουν 2 ελεύθερα ifs εν αναμονή τα οποία είναι up όλο τον χρόνο (εύχομαι να παίζουν ακόμα).
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κάνω κανένα σκαν, αλλα αν υπάρχει κανεις με ελευθερό ifs ας έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ είμαι πελάτης του 7bpm-2, πες όμως και τι όνομα και νούμερο έχεις στο wind για να βρει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται που είσαι στη Νέα Μάκρη. Εγώ εκεί είμαι με όνομα Nikis.

----------


## vassilis3

Είμαι ο Vassilis4 με Node id 8666 και είμαι καλά  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Sorry δεν είχα προσέξει το παραπάνω post του 7bpm-2 που λέει και που είσαι. Eσύ δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος πουθενά τώρα? θες να είσαι κόμβος ή πελάτης ? Τώρα που θα κατέβω κάτω ΣΚΔ αν θες να τα πούμε και από κοντά, να δούμε αν θα βρούμε διαθέσιμο και τον Σταύρο (7bpm-2).  ::   ::   ::  Αν ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως γίνεται δίπλα εκεί που λέει το ονομά μου να γράψω και το όνομα του κόμβου στο εξοχικό και το wind id του, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.  ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Sorry δεν είχα προσέξει το παραπάνω post του 7bpm-2 που λέει και που είσαι. Eσύ δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος πουθενά τώρα? θες να είσαι κόμβος ή πελάτης ? Τώρα που θα κατέβω κάτω ΣΚΔ αν θες να τα πούμε και από κοντά, να δούμε αν θα βρούμε διαθέσιμο και τον Σταύρο (7bpm-2).    Αν ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πως γίνεται δίπλα εκεί που λέει το ονομά μου να γράψω και το όνομα του κόμβου στο εξοχικό και το wind id του, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.


Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς το τοπικ
όπως ανέφερα και ποιο πάνω έχω διαθέσιμα 2 ifs με cm9 (Α-B/G) ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό...
έχω ήδη 2 κόμβους στον Πειραιά 
Vassilis1
Vassilis3
Για μία ακόμη φορά δεν είμαι συνδεμένος με κανένα, αν βρω παραπάνω απο 1 σημεία θα γίνω κόμβος, προς το παρόν ομως εδώ και ένα χρόνο ++ παλεύω για το ένα.

----------


## Nikiforos

τα είχα δει, αλλά γράφουμε τόσο αραιά και που και που, και τα είχα ξεχάσει! αν θες κάποια στιγμή έχω εξοπλισμό για scan στα 2,4ghz όμως, να δεις τουλάχιστον αν πιάνεις κανέναν. Ο 7bpm-2 ο γειτονάς μου απ' όσο ξέρω έχει διαθέσιμο ένα IF, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βλέπεστε.

----------


## vassilis3

το περσινό scan ήταν άκαρπο, και απο ότι βλέπω δεν υπάρχει τίποτα νέο στην περιοχή ή μάλλον δεν βλέπω καμία αλλαγή σε ότι αφορά κόμβους και συνθήκες, τον μοναδικό που πιάνουν τα ifs μου είναι ο 6278 αλλά δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν.
Η μοναδική λύση είναι να καρφώσει πάνω μου κάποιος ένα If πράγμα μάλλον δύσκολο...
ίδωμεν

----------


## Nikiforos

Την Κυριακή αυτή αν δεν μας τα χαλάσει ο καιρός και κατέβω κάτω θα γίνει scannarisma γύρω γύρω στα 2,4ghz. Aς ελπίσουμε εκτός του 7bpm-2 που είμαι ήδη client, να πιάσω και άλλων AP's. Πριν καιρό που είχα scanarei ήταν από τον laptop και με κεραία yagi 9dbi στο χέρι, οπότε τώρα λόγω ύψους, πιάτου 60cm+feeder yagi και ovislink 5460AP ίσως να δούμε και κανέναν άλλον. Είδωμεν....

----------


## vassilis3

Σήμερα έκανα ένα πρόχειρο σκαν το οποίο και παραθέτω

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ τελικά δεν κατέβηκα, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κάνω και εγώ να δούμε τι θα πιάσουμε, αν και δεν έχουν όλοι AP στα 2,4ghz για να δω για όλους. Δυστυχώς προς την Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης με κόβει ένα 2ωρο σπίτι με σοφίτα οπότε χλομό να πιάνω κάποιον εκεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το weekend αυτό θα κατέβω Μαραθώνα και θα γίνει scan στα 2,4ghz γύρω γύρω με το ovislink και 60αρι πιάτο με 9db yagi feeder σε ιστό 6,70m. Ελπίζω να έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα, τουλάχιστον τον Sbolis_5 στο Σούλι θα πρέπει να τον βλέπω.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, χτες έκανα scan όπως είπα γύρω γύρω αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πιάνω απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! προς Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης με κόβει μια μεζονέτα διόροφη με σοφίτα, προς Νέο Βουτζά βλέπω ένα μέρος αλλά δεν είναι κανένας εκεί, ίσως να βλέπω τον Kasparov αλλά δεν έχει omni να δω τώρα. Προς Σχοινιά βλέπω σπίτια αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει κανέναν εκεί, και προς το Σούλι δε βλέπω με κόβουν πολλά ψηλά δέντρα, δλδ για να πω να τον δω πρέπει να στήσω ιστό πάνω από 10μέτρα, πράγμα που δεν γίνεται. Επίσης για κάποιον λόγο δεν βλέπω πλέον και τον 7bpm-2 από το σημείο που είναι ο ιστός μου τώρα και έχω μείνει πλέον εκτός δικτύου. Οπότε μάλλον το ξεχνάω το στήσιμο κόμβου, εκτός αν έστηνα κανά 12μετρο 3σωλήνιο πύργο, που δεν λέει όμως. Και ανωτέρα βία βλέπετε.

----------


## 7bpm

Δεν ξέρω εάν όσοι έγράψαν σ’ αυτό το topic το 2003 ακόμα έχουν access στο forum και ενδιαφέρονται να συνεχίσουν τις προσπάθειες για περεταίρω επέκταση του δικτύου στην περιοχή (από Ραφήνα, Νέα Μάκρη, Μαραθώνα μέχρι Γραμματικό και όπου αλλού μπορούμε να φτάσουμε). Επίσης δεν ξέρω εάν παρακολουθήσατε καθόλου τις περσινές εξελίξεις. Καινούργιοι κόμβοι στήθηκαν και παλιοί αναστήθηκαν με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν βγει αρκετά καινούργια links και μερικοί να συνδεθούν ακόμα και ως clients κάπου.

Καταρχήν, το πιο σημαντικό απ’ όλα κατά την γνώμη μου ήταν η ανακατασκευή του κόμβου Kasparov (#8601). Αλλάζοντας σχεδόν ολικά εξοπλισμό που είχε αγοραστεί πριν 3 χρόνια και ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να λειτουργήσει, ο κόμβος μπήκε σε λειτουργιά βγάζοντας λινκς με Σπάτα (#12813) και Μαρκόπουλο (#11054) από την μια πλευρά και με Νέα Μάκρη (#6492) και Παραλία Μαραθώνα (#14836) από την άλλη. Ο #8601 στημένος σε στρατηγικό σημείο έβγαλε την πολυπόθητη εναλλακτική διαδρομή, και πάλι κατά την γνώμη μου, ξύπνησε το ενδιαφέρον αρκετών στη περιοχή. Κλίσαμε και 2 ωραίους κύκλους πέρσι μεταξύ των #8601 -> #6492 -> #7442 -> #13351 -> #14836 -> #8601 και #8601 -> #14836 -> #15176 -> #1190 -> #6173 -> #13351 -> #7442 -> #6492 -> #8601

Καλοκαιράκι έρχεται και φέτος και ξαναβγήκαμε στις ταράτσες των εξοχικών μας με άγριες διαθέσεις. Ασύνδετοι για χρόνια εμφανίστηκαν, πελάτες θέλουν να γίνουν κόμβοι, μερικά σkαναρίσματα έγιναν με θετικά αποτελέσματα, ενδιαφέρον εμφανίστηκε και από την απέναντι μεριά τις Νότιας Ευβοίας. 

Ξεθάψαμε με τον Sbolis λοιπόν το topic αυτό και σε συνδυασμό με το viewtopic.php?f=74&t=36597 λέμε μπας και καταφέρουμε να ξανανάψουμε τα αίματα στην περιοχή και φέτος το καλοκαίρι ..!

----------


## netsailor

Μακάρι σύντομα να δούμε περισσότερους ενεργούς κόμβους στην περιοχή της Νέας Μάκρης και ίσως μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή από τη βόρεια πλευρά της Πεντέλης μέσω Γραμματικού και Διονύσου.

Από τον #1190 υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με όλο τον κόλπο από Σχινιά μέχρι Ραφήνα και ένα ελεύθερο interface γυρισμένο εδώ και μερικούς μήνες προς το λιμάνι της Μάκρης.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! είμαι μέσα και εγώ με 1000 εννοείτε, αλλά δυστυχώς στο scan που έκανα την προηγούμενη Κυριακή στα 2,4ghz δεν έπιασα απολύτως τίποτα! τουλάχιστον από αυτούς που έχουν ενεργή κάποια omni. Δεν έχω εξοπλισμό να δω στα 5ghz τι γίνεται, αλλά δεν πρόκειται και εκεί να δω κάτι γιατί τα πιάτα όλων θα είναι γυρισμένα αλλού αφού κανείς δεν περνάει πάνω από εμένα και ως γνωστόν και κάποιων link να πιάνω δεν σημαίνει ότι βλέπω και αυτόν που εκπέμπει. Ο ιστός μου είναι 6,70μέτρα έχω ενώσει μαζί 2 κομμάτια σωλήνες 1 1/2" που είχα και δεν μπορώ να πάω άλλο πάνω και με κόβουν δέντρα προς το Σούλι και τον Σταύρο και βλέπω Σχοινιά και ένα μέρος της Μαραθώνος από την απέναντι πλευρά. Προς την Ανατολή με κόβει 2οροφη κατοικία με σοφίτα και βλέπω και ένα μέρος ψηλά στο Νέο Βουτζά (εκεί που είναι και ο kasparov). Για να περάσω τα δέντρα από πάνω θέλω τουλάχιστον 2-3μετρα ακόμα, αλλά είναι δύσκολα σε τέτοιο ύψος γιατί δεν μπορώ και στην κεραία-ες να φτάσω και το πρόβλημα στήριξης του ιστού, τώρα είναι πιασμένος σε σωλήνα της κλιματαριάς που είναι πακτωμένη σε μπετό και έχει σε 3 σημεία στήριξη με στηρίγματα τύπου Η και ακουμπάει κάτω στο μπετό και 3 αντιρίδες με συρματόσχοινα 4mm. Aν έχει κάποιος καλύτερες ιδέες ευχαρίστως να τις ακούσω. Αν κανονίσουμε και καμιά συνάντηση ακόμα καλύτερα.  ::   ::  Στον Μαραθώνα έχω στο wind το όνομα Nikis για να μη με ψάχνετε. 
Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε και μερικές φωτος από το εξοχικό : http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... osGT/AWMN/

----------


## 7bpm

Να παραθέσω σκανάρισμα που έγινε χθες από το εξοχικό του Sbolis στο Κάτω Σούλι (#15176). Γενικά απ’ ότι μου έλεγε ο Σπύρος έχει πιάσει διάφορα σε σκαναρίσματα από εκεί πάνω. Μέχρι και Δήμο Κέας, Ιουλιανά…


```
 /interface wireless scan wlan1 freeze-frame-interval =3
Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme
       ADDRESS           SSID              BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
ABP   00:13:33:17:CA:18 vaggos            2.4ghz-b   2437 -87
AB    00:1C:A2:D9:7D:AD ONTelecoms        2.4ghz-b   2452 -91
ABP   00:4F:62:24:32:E4 Kalix             2.4ghz-b   2462 -68
ABP   00:18:6E:11:AE:B2 noh               2.4ghz-b   2462 -95
ABP   00:0F:B5:94:8B:29 NETGEAR_ortho     2.4ghz-b   2462 -82
AB    00:15:56:B5:ED:B4 OTE               2.4ghz-b   2437 -88
ABP   00:11:6B:3D:21:40 default           2.4ghz-b   2462 -92
AB    00:18:39:A0:AE:1A linksys           2.4ghz-b   2462 -91
```

Οι Kalix και Neatgear_ortho είναι ακόμα ενεργοί από το 2005!!!. O πρώτος μάλιστα, στο παραπάνω scan είναι με αδικαιολόγητα μεγάλο σήμα (-6 ::  για τυχαία Omni από κάποιο ADSL. To καλύτερο απ’ όλα είναι ότι με Kalix (#6254) μπορούμε να βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι και τον Paneios_2 (#14110). Με τον τελευταίο είχαμε μιλήσει πριν από κάνα μήνα στο Hellug και είναι έτοιμος να κατεβάσει και να στήσει εξοπλισμό. Επίσης είναι πολύ πιθανό, είτε από Kalix είτε από Paneio να πιάσουμε και τον Vassilis4 (#8666). 

Άσε που μετά κάνουμε γκέλες και προς Νότια Εύβοια. Έχουμε τους Jhon70, Gosta και NickpanGR Από εκεί πέρα όπως επίσης και τον Efraim από την δική μας, Νέα Μάκρη – Ανατολή, μεριά.

@nikiforos: Το ΣΚ που έρχεται θα κατέβω στο εξοχικό με μια δανεική Omni να δούμε μπας και αλλάξει τίποτα. Εάν όχι, το μόνο που σε σώζει είναι καλώδιο UTP.

----------


## netsailor

> To καλύτερο απ’ όλα είναι ότι με Kalix (#6254) μπορούμε να βάλουμε στο παιχνίδι και τον Paneios_2 (#14110). Με τον τελευταίο είχαμε μιλήσει πριν από κάνα μήνα στο Hellug και είναι έτοιμος να κατεβάσει και να στήσει εξοπλισμό.


Χωρίς να ξέρω τι προθέσεις υπάρχουν από την μεριά του Paneios_2 θα μπορούσε να μπει ενδιαμέσος στο δικό μου link με electronick που δεν δουλεύει πολύ καλά.

----------


## paneios

Είμαι ο paneios και είμαι έτοιμος να μπώ στο παιχνίδι  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ΣαββατοΚύριακο θα είμαι και εγώ κάτω Σταύρο θα κανονίσουμε να το δούμε και να σε βοηθήσω και σε ότι θες, μακάρι να παίξει επιτέλους! αν δεν με κυνηγούσε ο father να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα έστηνα και ολόκληρο πυργάκι ακόμα και 12 μέτρα προκειμένου να γίνω κόμβος! δεν είναι το κόστος το πρόβλημα μου όμως.

----------


## vassilis3

Αυριο κατεβαίνω Ν.Μακρη για νέες δοκιμες θα παραμείνω καμμια βδομαδούλα
εύχομαι να μην πιάσω τα γνωστα...

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγώ έλειπα 10 μερούλες και σήμερα ήρθα εξοχικό και θα είμαι μέχρι τις 30 του μήνα εδώ. Δυστυχώς δε νομίζω να δεις και τίποτα νεότερο. Εγώ έβγαλα bb link με τον 7bpm-2 http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=14836 και παίζει πολύ καλά και ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάτι νεότερο για να κάνω και άλλα links. Δυστυχώς στις δοκιμές που έκανα δεν μπόρεσα να δω τον Sbolis στο Ανω Σούλι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

πράγματι 
ουδέν νεότερο από τα επανειλημμένα scans
Εύχομαι του χρόνου να είναι καλύτερα

----------


## Nikiforos

Μήπως να ξανακοιτάξεις τώρα που κάηκαν τα δέντρα μήπως και πιάνεις τίποτα?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

> Μήπως να ξανακοιτάξεις τώρα που κάηκαν τα δέντρα μήπως και πιάνεις τίποτα?


Καμμένε !  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά τώρα με τις φωτιές ανακάλυψα ότι όλη την Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης μου την κρύβει το βουνό που έχω μπροστά μου (αυτό με τα 3 καρούμπαλα) που καράφλιασε λιγάκι και αυτό και πάλι! οι πρόπροδες του με κόβουν, δλδ τις φωτιές στην Ανατολή δεν τις έβλεπα μόνο τους καπνούς από πίσω, έτσι κατάλαβα που ακριβώς είναι. Ετσι εξηγείτε ότι δεν πιάνω και κανέναν από εκεί!

----------


## Nikiforos

Τώρα που αρχίζει και ζεσταίνει ο καιρός και κατεβαίνουμε τα weeekends προς τα εξοχικά μας για να κανονίσουμε τίποτα για καμια εναλλακτική διαδρομή, γιατί όλοι σχεδόν βγαίνουμε από έναν κόμβο προς το υπόλοιπο AWMN και συχνά έχει πρόβλημα και μένουμε όλοι εκτός! η εναλλακτική διαδρομή δεν παίζει για άγνωστο λόγο και δεν μπορεί και το παιδί που έχει τον κόμβο να τρέχει συνέχεια μόνος του να τα φτιάχνει. Πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε όσο μπορούμε ο καθένας να κάνουμε κάτι για εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Εγώ από μέρος μου προτείνω να κάνουμε meeting στη Νέα Μάκρη που θα αφορά τις περιοχές Μαραθώνας, Νέα Μάκρη, Σούλι, Σχοινιάς κτλ. Οσοι είμαστε κομβούχοι ή πελάτες ακόμα και ασύνδετοι πρέπει να βρεθούμε να συζητήσουμε για το μέλλον και την επέκταση του AWMN στην Ανατολική Αττική. Αναφέρθηκα στα μέρη αυτά επειδή έχουμε μείνει πολύ πίσω σε σχέση με άλλα μέρη ποιο κάτω δλδ Σπάτα, Παλλήνη, Ραφήνα κτλ κτλ. Εγώ ακούω προτάσεις :: 

Nikiforos
Nikis - 12681

----------

